# My very first betta!!!!!



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

My dad had said "NO!" to a Betta in the house but I wrote a two page research paper on "The difference between Bettas and Goldfish" (He used to own a goldfish and that was the main reason he didn't want any fish) and stuck it under my parents covers so they would find when they went to bed. And he wrote me a note back and it said YES!!!!!! So I am now the proud owner of a male Veil Tail! I think he may turn purple. What do you think? Sometimes he looks reddish and sometimes purple. Thanks to a suggestion from a friend, I'm thinking about naming him Little Joe or Hoss. ^.^ I fed him 3 pellets this morning and he gobbled them up!!!! I'm going to get him a heater today hopefully. WalMart was out of the one I needed. 

Without further a due! Here he is!
1. In his cup waiting for me to get his new home ready!

2. Viewing his new home.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

FINALLY! Yes! Writing letters never works for me. 

I expect more pictures and soon! I wanna see his new digs!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

great looking fishy. way to go!!!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## WDW Donna (Jun 28, 2009)

What a pretty betta!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I love the spots on his dorsal fin! What a nice looking fish!


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Beautiful veiltail. What a gorgeous unusual color


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Love it! Love your idea, awesome! 
(Not to burst your bubble, just be weary of those spiky and green plants, they are notorious for ripping fins, but lets hope not in this case!) We expect more pics to come!


----------



## revolutionrocknroll (Sep 22, 2011)

Pretty fish! Congrats on convincing your parents!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

That's a very nice betta  Congratulations!


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

I think with fish, parents who arent "fish people", think that you will get bored of it and they think they will end up caring for it.
your research paper probably convinced him you were the one who would take care of it.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

congrats tiel on your new beautiful boy!! ^-^ he is a gorgeous boy indeed!!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks so much you guys! And thanks for the heads up Myates! I'll be on the look out for some silk ones! I got his heater today and he's so much more peppier than yesterday! ^.^


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have the temp set on 80. Is this okay or should I lower it to about 78?


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Awesome betta!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Here's a pic of his digs! ^.^


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

80 is fine, higher temp usually causes more activity. How big is the tank?


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

It's about 3 gallons. I'm thinking about upgrading to a 10 once I get my money back up. >.< My older sister is getting into fish now too. ;D She keeps asking if I'm gonna get a 10 gal.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

lol I'm so excited for you  I remember my first fish ever when I was 12 or so.. ended up with many 10-30 gals all over my room by the time I was finished with high school lol! You have a good one there, and he will definitely be loved and spoiled!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

LOL! ;D I can believe that! Once you get started into Bettas you can't stop. >.< I'm 16. I can't believe I hadn't gotten started with them earlier! Thanks, Myates! ^.^ He's VERY spoiled. Next stop at PetSmart, I need to check out their silk plants.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Any ideas for names, guys? 

Here are some things I like for some help:
Detectives
Westerns
Bonanza (TV series)
The Lone Ranger (TV series)
Roy Rogers
Stuff like that. ;D


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

He is a gorgeous betta!:-D


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks! ^.^ LittleBittyFish!


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

You're 16? You wasted valuable time of fish keeping! 

I literally grew up with bettas (Well, I still am, i'm 13...) I had my first Betta when I was 3 or 4. Then I had them all through childhood until I was about.... ehhhhhh... 10? 


Then one day I came home with 2 spunky goldfish (One who died, the other is still a miracle a year later) and BOOM I end up with the farm of fish I have now!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

LOL! ;D I KNOW!!!

Wow! You must've and still be a really good pet keeper.  I now have 3 of my own pets. My Golden, My Tiel and, now my handsome little fishy! XD

DOUBLE WOW! You're 13?!!! You sound so mature when I talk to you! I would've guessed you were about 16!


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

>.< Thanks! I really am not very mature.... Only when things are important! :3 I don't know if I ever replied to you on PM... Oops! You and I were having a nice little convo...

Lol, I win! I have 21 (Including the frogs I am getting soon, and maybe I will be getting 2 Cichlids so 23 but we'll keep it at 21 for now because I am only sure on the frogs) pets of my very own. None are family pets. But IF you want to could my brother's African Dwarf Frogs, you get a grand total of 23 currently!

They are listed below...


----------



## revolutionrocknroll (Sep 22, 2011)

Hmm, for names, when you said Roy Rogers I thought of Trigger maybe?


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I like Trigger!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

I LOVE TRIGGER!! He's really the reason I watch Roy Rogers. XD I'm really liking the name Trigger....


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

If I ever get a marble I'll name him Scout after Tonto's horse on the Lone Ranger. X]


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i just read this hole entire thread, ooops ! that rhymed!!!! lol, but yesh trigger sounds grea!!! gorgeous fish!!!! and beautiful tank!!!!!!!! it's all just so WONDERFUL!!!! lol, good luck, btw your father sounds like a strict teacher!!!! a 2 page research paper!!!!!????!?!?!? NO way on earth i would EVER do that!!! EVER!!!! lol. good luck with your new hobby, im glad your glad.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Trigger made me think of Winnie the Pooh.... *goes off to reread childhood stories*


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

you are so correct. it reminded me of Tigger... O.0 ....


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah, I read it as Tigger at first. Ahhh, the memories...


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

ide name him rooster...True Grit


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lol... wow.... tiger, trigger, rooster, all these names and more that you have to choose from... lol.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

True Grit was a good movie... Sorry I'm like pulling this thread off-topic. Any new pics?


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

BettaMiah said:


> >.< Thanks! I really am not very mature.... Only when things are important! :3 I don't know if I ever replied to you on PM... Oops! You and I were having a nice little convo...
> 
> Lol, I win! I have 21 (Including the frogs I am getting soon, and maybe I will be getting 2 Cichlids so 23 but we'll keep it at 21 for now because I am only sure on the frogs) pets of my very own. None are family pets. But IF you want to could my brother's African Dwarf Frogs, you get a grand total of 23 currently!
> 
> They are listed below...


dont worry im 19 and im not that mature either lol. My favorite saying is im not immature im fun to be with  and I like trigger


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

MaggieLynn said:


> dont worry im 19 and im not that mature either lol. My favorite saying is im not immature im fun to be with  and I like trigger


 

your fishes name is unlucky to me,ive had 9 turtles and the 2 i named fred were the only ones i have had die......lol... very unlucky, i wish you luck with your fred tho! lol.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Here are the ones I really like so far:
Trigger
Zorro
Don Diego Vega

What do you think?


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

BTW, what color is he classified as???


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Here's a new pic of him. I've taken out all of the plastic plants after he ripped his fin on one of them. It's healing VERY fast thank goodness.  Tomorrow my mom's going to get me some new plants SAFE plants.


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

He's beautiful and what an unusual color. Hope you get some awesome plants soon


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks! ^.^ I'm making a background for his tank right now so you won't be able to the AQ salt, lamp, and water conditioner behind his tank. X]


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

He had methylene blue in his water, didnt he? Maybe he got some kind of finrot there... Treat him with care


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah he did. And yes, right after he ripped his fin the first day, 3 days later he got fin rot. His fins were bleeding along the edges so I picked up some AQ salt.  I'ts helping a lot. The bleeding has stopped now. How long should I keep using the AQ salt?


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Ni more then 10 days for the aquarium salt.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

No more than 14 days, and make sure to scrub the sides well.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

what a gorgeous betta! i love his colours right now!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Congrats on your Betta, it was well waited for thats for sure! If my kids came to me with a 2 page essay on bettas, I couldn't say no either. Congrats to you for showing such maturity. I'm 27, I started with Bettas at 21 with Angel (female cambodian VT) and Joey (Orange VT) and a tropical tank. I kinda strayed away when I got into pet rats, but I was promised ONE tank when we moved to a bigger house. I now have 8 tanks hehe As a child, we always had a 10g with goldfish, boy were we silly. Again, congrats. I love the name Trigger, he's beautiful!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you! ^.^ I STILL can't make up my mind about the name though. XD I REALLY like Trigger, Caballero, and Zorro.


----------



## Arowan (Sep 2, 2010)

Nerdy question...

But he bears a lot of similarity to the Lone Ranger's horse, Silver. Might be a fun name to try too!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey!! I like that one too! 
Okay my top choices so far:

Trigger
Scout
Silver


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I like Scout.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> your fishes name is unlucky to me,ive had 9 turtles and the 2 i named fred were the only ones i have had die......lol... very unlucky, i wish you luck with your fred tho! lol.


Oh no! thats not good. Fred is doing great, hes huge too


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

what about roosteR??????????


----------



## FastH20Betta (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice fish!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Have you decided on a name yet?


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Not yet.  It's so hard to choose! My BFF suggested Peach or Little Joe.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hmmm... Lot's of choices *dramatic music*


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

LOL! XD I think from someone's help and some research, I THINK he's an Orange dalmation!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Cool.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nope.  Wrong sorry!. Pink Pastel VT. X3
Here's a new pic!


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

_I have an orange dalmation also. His name is Spot_


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Wooooowwww!!! O.O HE"S BEAUTIFUL!!! Must.Have. HIM!!! XD


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

LOL, Not going to happen. He and a red and white halfmoon are my two most expensive Bettas. Just wish the methelyne blue would leach off the red and white one He is so pretty but with that blue dye showing through I won't photo him


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

LOL! XD That's okay. I'm happy with my boy! ^.^
Your HM sounds pretty.


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Tielbird he is gorgeous. I've had him about 3 weeks now and that blue stain is just taking so long to leach out I want to see his true colors beyond the picture I was sent by the breeder


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice pictures!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

I can just imagine what he looks like, Teasell! ^.^


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

You decided to name him Peach?


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah. X3 I REALLY liked ALL of the suggested ones but my BFF called him Peach and it sort of stuck! X] I think it's cute and it fits him too! ^.^


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Tielbird I like the name Peach also


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks, Teasell!! ^.^


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I like it. I'm hungry now.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

LOL! XD

Here's an updated pic of him and my new mystery snail. ^.^


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

gratz on your new VT he's purrty, I would have never pulled that off if it were my dad lol


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Excellent job with communicating with your parents. I hope my daughter is as well behaved and as intelligent as you are in the future. I am very happy you got your fish, you deserve it! If you ever need any help or have any questions please don't hesitate to ask :-D


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Aww he's cute. You have a nice camera... *steals*


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow! Nice pick! He's gorgeous! It would be cool if he turned purple! Purple is a rare colour with bettas! Good luck!


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Tielbird101 love the picture of Peach. It's amazing so what kind of camera do you have????
I have a Canon EOS Rebel, and my pictures don't come out with the same clarity of what you have posted


----------



## Sherlock23 (Oct 27, 2011)

He's cute like always


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

teasell said:


> Tielbird101 love the picture of Peach. It's amazing so what kind of camera do you have????
> I have a Canon EOS Rebel, and my pictures don't come out with the same clarity of what you have posted


My lil sis' 12 megapixel kodak.


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, Tielbird takes awesome pictures I had a Kodak way back but it took awful pictures and I returned it....


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah our mom's is bad but my sister's takes REALLY good pics. She got ti from Big Lots for $55. :


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sherlock23 said:


> He's cute like always


Danke, Mariss! ^.^ I LOVE how your Rossco looks. ^.^


----------



## Gamma (Oct 25, 2011)

Congrats! If only I could get my parnets let me get a new betta......


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry, It's taken so long but here's some up to date pics of Peach. ^.^
1. He's decide it's fun to chase down his tail and nab it. XD
2. His tankmate, BonBon Hoss the mystery snail.
3. His biggest bubblenest yet!
4.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I SEE NEW SPOTS FORMING! 8D

I love spotty fish. >u>


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks like he may turn out similar to my Renkotsu.

Possibly a purple dalmatian. x3


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

LOL! XD Boy, that sound pretty. X3


----------

